# Itchy Foot



## Graves - Kidney (Feb 28, 2011)

About 5 years ago I had RAI to control my Graves. Within three months I went hypo and started on a synthroid dosage. Approximately 5 months from that time I started to experience an itchy right foot for no apparent reason that has never truly gone away. Their are no visible markings on my foot and the Doctors can not determine what is causing this issue. They have tried several creams to stop the itching but with no success. It does tend to come in cycles ie: I will have it everyday for a week or two, then it might go away for a few days and then it will come back.

It seems to start around the bottom of the Big Toe, across the bottom of all the toes wrapping around to the bottom surface of the foot under the toes.

Any thoughts if this is a symptom of hypo or hyper? I was just wondering if perhaps it was a reflection of fluctuating hormones in my body.

Thoughts?

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

Neuropathy? My fiance occasionally scares the bajeezus out of me by reading lists of long-term effects of Graves'/hyperthyroidism. Neuropathy is one of them:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/peripheral-neuropathy/DS00131


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

you could have a liver problem. I was taking methimazole and had itchy palms and feet. It drove me crazy. No bites, rash etc... no visible signs. Told my Endo. she did liver enzyme testing and all my levels were elevated. She said the meds could cause it but also some thyroid problems are autoimmune and that could also affect my liver. Have some liver testing done.


----------

